# Changing The Dial On A Rolex Datejust



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I am considering a pre owned date just and could quite fancy one with diamonds as hand markers. My idea is, buy an older one, then buy a dial with diamonds in and get it replaced. Question is, how would one going about doing this and how much would such a thing cost.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a bit of google, there are loads of places selling dials, both OEM and replicas. Then you just need to find a decent watchmaker to fit it for you. Rolex won't and if you ever send it back to Rolex for a service I'm led to believe they will return it to it's original specification.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

kc104 said:


> I am considering a pre owned date just and could quite fancy one with diamonds as hand markers. My idea is, buy an older one, then buy a dial with diamonds in and get it replaced. Question is, how would one going about doing this and how much would such a thing cost.


I did something similar in 2006. Bought a pre-owned Datejust and sent it back to Rolex (via Goldsmiths) for a service and had the dial changed by Rolex at the same time. I didn't go for the "blingy" type, just changed the dial from silver colour to black. I think the price was around Â£150 - 200 for the dial change (plus the service cost). Goldsmiths had a catalogue with all of the dial designs in and I just picked the one I wanted. So, I ended up with a like new looking Datejust, with the dial I wanted for much less than a new owatch, and maintained the Rolex originality. Rolex returned the old dial to me (after I insisted) but said they wouldn't refit it in the future (according to Goldsmiths).

I'd suggest you call into your local Rolex dealer and sound them out.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting, there are all sorts of tales about Rolex not customising watches from there original specifications. But in the end I guess if you pay maybe they will.

I wonder if they will do an emerald studded dial for an LV


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting, there are all sorts of tales about Rolex not customising watches from there original specifications. But in the end I guess if you pay maybe they will.
> 
> I wonder if they will do an emerald studded dial for an LV


I think the thing is that I still retained the Rolex specification ie I chose a dial which was in the Datejust range. If I'd wanted a non-standard dial maybe they would have declined. I don't know if they would, for example, fit a dial to a Datejust case which would produce a non-standard model. Probably not, but who knows, if I had plenty of cash? But, then again, if I had plenty of cash I wouldn't be messing about with pre-owned watches would I?


----------



## Chris1960 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just asked Mallorys in Bath about this for my wifes datejust midi. She has a gold dial and finds it difficult to read now, so I suggested a dial change to plain white. Cost was quoted to me last week Â£250 for the dial change (from the new datejust range) and Â£250 for a service so

its not too bad seeing as its due a service soon.


----------

